

Ramit Sethi: Your idea isn’t good enough to keep secret - zain
http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/your-idea-isnt-good-enough-to-keep-secret

======
numair
Generalized rules such as these tend to be meaningless within the context of
specific situations. Do what feels right.

